
Ask HN: Are there any startups looking for an overseas data entry team? - jjeaff
I have an office with as many as 35 data entry specialists with computers and desks who are ready and motivated to work for your company.<p>I assembled this team at a previous company that I was with in order to handle a large amount of specialized data entry that we couldn&#x27;t automate.<p>I have recently found that sadly, all of their jobs have finally been automated away and so the entire team is up for grabs if anyone has a need to grow fast in the this regard.<p>The office is in Peru (central time zone), they are spanish and English speaking. Salaries start around $2 an hour for them. They are smart and trainable.<p>So if you have any need yourself or any contacts that might be interested, there are 35 families that would be very grateful for the chance to earn your business.
======
phillc73
Maybe. How does one contact you?

~~~
jjeaff
Feel free to email me at derek (-at-) stonebrookdesigns.com

